# Sean Singletary invited to 76ers' training camp



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Sean Singletary, a star guard from Virginia who attended Penn Charter, Haverford School and Perkiomen School, will be in training camp with the 76ers, two sources confirmed.
> 
> The information first surfaced on CavalierDaily.com. The Web site said Singletary has "a conditional contract" with the team.
> 
> ...


LINK

Also apparently a ten game season ticket pass for the cheap seats is $100 with a $25 voucher for concessions. I might pick up a plan, and weasel my way to better seats (because they'll be plenty).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thought he'd do better in the league, really good college player. He's going to a team that is need of a good point guard though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If he makes the team I expect him to be waving a towel, or sitting on the bench in civvies.


----------

